# Hit by a car (truck)..



## AFarhat (Mar 27, 2015)

I was downtown taking some photos with my friend Ben, and while we were driving over one of the bridges downtown. Traffic all of a sudden stopped.... Turns out someone ran across the bridge and got hit, he is ok looked like he only got banged up pretty bad. 

Here are some shots,

C&C more than welcome,

1.




2.



3.



4.



5.



6.



7.



8.


----------



## tecboy (Mar 27, 2015)

I think you should send these copies to the police in case they need evidence.


----------



## AFarhat (Mar 27, 2015)

tecboy said:


> I think you should send these copies to the police in case they need evidence.



That didn't even cross my mind, do you think they might need these? How would I even go about doing that?


----------



## tecboy (Mar 27, 2015)

I have never done that, but you may have to ask the police department about these photos.  If they ask you for these photos, you can send them the copies about 1 to 2 mp resolution.  You may doing good service to the city.


----------



## tecboy (Mar 27, 2015)

Oh yea...were you shoot film?


----------



## AFarhat (Mar 27, 2015)

tecboy said:


> Oh yea...were you shoot film?



yeah, ilford hp5 shot at iso 400, just developed them today.


----------



## tecboy (Mar 28, 2015)

You have some nice images.  Some are soft, so I'm assumed you were shooting in manual focus very quick in this kind of incidences.  But, good timing.


----------



## AFarhat (Mar 28, 2015)

tecboy said:


> You have some nice images.  Some are soft, so I'm assumed you were shooting in manual focus very quick in this kind of incidences.  But, good timing.



Correct, my other than the infinity mark on my lens. All focusing was done manually, and yes, it was my first time in a situation like this, so I was a little nervous that I might be overstepping. and with a 50mm prime, I had to get kinda close to the action.


----------



## shefjr (Mar 28, 2015)

AFarhat said:


> tecboy said:
> 
> 
> > I think you should send these copies to the police in case they need evidence.
> ...



I wouldn't do that. Do you like to step into dog chit? That is what you could be doing by offering up your photos. I know first hand. The attorneys will ask the police where the photos came from. The police (if they take your photos) will then take your information which they will then hand off to the attorneys for the pending litigation. The next thing the attorneys may want is the whole roll of film to make sure you didn't forget to hand in a possible piece of photographic evidence. They will ask the courts for a subpena of your film. Then on top of that since you took the photos you will be dragged to court to possibly talk about your photos and maybe anything else you have seen. I'm not saying this will happen but, that there is certainly the possibility for it to happen. I know this first hand because being in emergency services (auto accident tech) I have been to enough court cases and had my fair share of court recorded interviews. None of which is fun.

Just my .02 from personal experience.


----------



## gsgary (Mar 28, 2015)

AFarhat said:


> tecboy said:
> 
> 
> > You have some nice images.  Some are soft, so I'm assumed you were shooting in manual focus very quick in this kind of incidences.  But, good timing.
> ...



I shoot 98% film, when i'm on the streets i alway have my camera set for quick shots, so it is zone focused normally F8, focus set to about 10 feet and shutter speed set to avaliable light then there is no need to focus within certain distances


----------



## Braineack (Mar 28, 2015)

evidence of what?


----------



## shefjr (Mar 28, 2015)

any kind of visual evidence. It's a photo of a scene and all it takes is something as simple as incorrect documentation of a PCR which could bring into question everything that occurred. People are sue happy and if this guy wants to say he has back a neck pain from the EMS crew for improper handling of the patient he could. The very last photo in the series shows someone attending to the person as well as someone standing next to the patient and yet there is no c-spine stabilization.


----------



## shefjr (Mar 28, 2015)

I know as I said first hand. I've been subpoenaed for photos taken of crash scenes several times. The NYS EMT classes used to instruct students to take photos of crash scenes for the doctors to see intrusion and the passenger compartments of patients we would bring in. Attorneys would end up getting subpoena for all images related to the crash to find any form of negligence that fire and Ems may have played in the patients injuries. I should say, the providers I work with as well as myself have never been found negligent but, it's a pia dealing with the court proceedings.


----------



## tecboy (Mar 28, 2015)

It doesn't hurt to contact the police department and see if they need the photos.  When it comes to car accident, people tend to lie and get away.  It happened to people I know.


----------



## limr (Mar 28, 2015)

Braineack said:


> evidence of what?



Possible negligence, which could result in both criminal and civil litigation.

And honestly, I can't see how these pictures would be useful for a court case. They were taken well after the incident, so they can't prove or disprove anything about the possible negligence leading up to the incident, or participants' actions immediately afterwards. As for extent of injuries, they only show that police were there, emergency services were there, as were some bystanders. These are all issues of fact that are easily proven with police and medical reports. 

I wouldn't bother with the police either, but mostly because I don't see anything probative about these images.


----------



## snowbear (Mar 28, 2015)

As Leonore says, I don't see anything (at least in the small images here) that really links the truck to the injured person.


----------



## AFarhat (Mar 28, 2015)

Thats kind of what I was thinking, none of these are very close in to the action, that would actually show any detail of the situation.


----------



## Braineack (Mar 29, 2015)

tecboy said:


> It doesn't hurt to contact the police department and see if they need the photos.  When it comes to car accident, people tend to lie and get away.  It happened to people I know.


police don't care about that nor will they these photos.  youre not even a witness to the crime.


----------



## tecboy (Mar 29, 2015)

Braineack said:


> tecboy said:
> 
> 
> > It doesn't hurt to contact the police department and see if they need the photos.  When it comes to car accident, people tend to lie and get away.  It happened to people I know.
> ...



All I'm saying to contact the pd.  If they don't need the photos, then don't send them!


----------



## Braineack (Mar 29, 2015)

But what would they use these for?  There nothing to these that would concern them.

using tapatalk.


----------



## limr (Mar 29, 2015)

Tecboy, I get it - you're talking about civic duty, and I agree that it's important to inform the police of any information that would be relevant to the situation.

However, these particular pictures would almost assuredly be round-filed. 

They are interesting photos, though. Just of no use to the police.


----------



## LilyBee (Mar 30, 2015)

Yes I would have liked to see more of the story, the people, emotions. It all story wise is a bit flat to me. The pics I think are good but thats what I am missing. If thats where you where after I think theyre good but if you wanted to tell the story you missed out I think.


----------



## crimbfighter (Mar 30, 2015)

Well here's my two cents for you, AFarhat. First off, the first time I read your username, I quickly read it as "a fart," but that's probably just my childish mind finding farts funny.. Now, as to the images, I don't believe the PD would find much evidentiary value to them, however, none of us know the facts surrounding this incident, so therefore none of us are qualified to say whether or not these particular images would be of any evidentiary value to their case. They may be, they may not be, but they're the only ones who could answer that question. However, what I can say, from first hand experience, is that it is nice when someone comes down to the PD and offers photos of us "in the fray," so to speak. Images like these are generally really appreciated by both law enforcement and fire/EMS services for our department or personal scrap books. As we can never take the time during the chaos of the incident to step back and snap a photo, we do appreciate people bringing us theirs. 

So, take them down, offer them up, and if they tell you they would be helpful as evidence, and they want to take down your information and you're not comfortable with it, simply decline or tell them you wish to remain anonymous. There's nothing wrong with that. If they ask why, tell them you don't want the hassle of being subpoena'd. Just because something comes from an anonymous source doesn't mean we can't use it. If they don't need them as evidence, offer them up for the department to use them for their scrap books. The fire dept. would probably also appreciate them for their collection.

And the photos are cool, by the way!


----------



## AFarhat (Mar 30, 2015)

LilyBee said:


> Yes I would have liked to see more of the story, the people, emotions. It all story wise is a bit flat to me. The pics I think are good but thats what I am missing. If thats where you where after I think theyre good but if you wanted to tell the story you missed out I think.



I also wish they had a little more depth to them, as far as emotion goes, however I was not headed down expecting to be front row at a pedestrian involved car crash.  And i was a bit nervous about getting too close.  I think next time, I will be a little more confident. 



crimbfighter said:


> Well here's my two cents for you, AFarhat. First off, the first time I read your username, I quickly read it as "a fart," but that's probably just my childish mind finding farts funny.. Now, as to the images, I don't believe the PD would find much evidentiary value to them, however, none of us know the facts surrounding this incident, so therefore none of us are qualified to say whether or not these particular images would be of any evidentiary value to their case. They may be, they may not be, but they're the only ones who could answer that question. However, what I can say, from first hand experience, is that it is nice when someone comes down to the PD and offers photos of us "in the fray," so to speak. Images like these are generally really appreciated by both law enforcement and fire/EMS services for our department or personal scrap books. As we can never take the time during the chaos of the incident to step back and snap a photo, we do appreciate people bringing us theirs.
> 
> So, take them down, offer them up, and if they tell you they would be helpful as evidence, and they want to take down your information and you're not comfortable with it, simply decline or tell them you wish to remain anonymous. There's nothing wrong with that. If they ask why, tell them you don't want the hassle of being subpoena'd. Just because something comes from an anonymous source doesn't mean we can't use it. If they don't need them as evidence, offer them up for the department to use them for their scrap books. The fire dept. would probably also appreciate them for their collection.
> 
> And the photos are cool, by the way!




HAHA. thats not the first time I've heard that. being that my last name is farhat. 

I think I might just go see if they could use them, Maybe just put them on a throwaway thumb drive that they could keep if they wanted. 

thanks for the kind words about my pictures!


----------

